# Cooking omelettes?



## 3babies (Apr 17, 2007)

*Cooking omelettes ?*

How can I use eggs with different veggies and cook under the broiler?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 17, 2007)

You're probably thinking more of a "frittata" than a true omelette.  Frittatas are thicker & are usually cut into wedges like a pie.

The gist of the method is to cook your vegetables first & then add them to your eggs (anywhere from 6 to 12) in a buttered oven-safe pan.  Once the eggs start to set on the stovetop, the dish is sometimes finished off in the oven - either baked or broiled lightly, especially if one has cheese that needs melting.

Is this what you're thinking of?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2007)

3babies said:
			
		

> How can I use eggs with different veggies and cook under the broiler?


When doing eggs with any veggie, I usually pre-cook the veggies first. I use a lot of left over things like asparagus,potatoes,artichokes,spinach the like. I chop the veggies, then I saute some onion and garlic, when soft add the veggies, add herbs, beat my eggs mix with the warm veggie mix, add some parmesan cheese, salt and pepper, pour into a buttered baking dish and bake, I don't broil. Bake at 400 til eggs are set firm,and top is golden..Here we call it a torta.

Some would say it's a fritata, whatever the name, it disapears very quickly 
Is there is something specific you want to try?
kadesma


----------



## middie (Apr 17, 2007)

I was wondering if you were thinking of a frittata myself.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2007)

left over risotto is great in a frittata.  yes cook the veggies first


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 17, 2007)

Like the risotto you can also use a little leftover angel hair pasta if thats what you have.


----------

